# is there a way to track visa status



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Last year when I applied for a visit visa from the US to visit in the UK i was able to go to a site VFS global & somewhat track the status..on June 11, 2012 i got the email that my packet has been opened & documents sorted..over the weekend i tried tracking again on the VFS site which repeatedly comes up invalid information..when i google tracking the status several ways i got results for the VFS site but they all seem to be for india, taiwan, germany, ect.. couldn't find one for US applicants..i know my application reference number is correct as well as my date of birth..i've verified both on the copy of the paper app i sent to the New York office that i got the email from...so again is there a way to track it from the US, is anyone else having the same problems with the VFS site?? I know my partner & i are just being impatient, but i'm sure you all understand...thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

southpaw said:


> Last year when I applied for a visit visa from the US to visit in the UK i was able to go to a site VFS global & somewhat track the status..on June 11, 2012 i got the email that my packet has been opened & documents sorted..over the weekend i tried tracking again on the VFS site which repeatedly comes up invalid information..when i google tracking the status several ways i got results for the VFS site but they all seem to be for india, taiwan, germany, ect.. couldn't find one for US applicants..i know my application reference number is correct as well as my date of birth..i've verified both on the copy of the paper app i sent to the New York office that i got the email from...so again is there a way to track it from the US, is anyone else having the same problems with the VFS site?? I know my partner & i are just being impatient, but i'm sure you all understand...thanks in advance for any feedback


There is no way to track the progress of your application. Some people don't even get an email saying their package has been received. You might get an email saying that a decision has been made and your documents are being returned to you. As there will likely be a glut of applications in the next few weeks trying to beat the 9 July 2012 change of rules, even these email notifications may not be sent.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

So can you give me a run down of those rule changes please?
Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

southpaw said:


> So can you give me a run down of those rule changes please?
> Thanks


You can check the UKBA website for the Statement of Change which has all the details.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You can check the UKBA website for the Statement of Change which has all the details.


Thanks, read the changes which really don't concern me & my partner, seem to be okay with them...

Now today i got an email stating "your application requires further processing and we will make a decision on your case at the earliest opportunity. The estimated processing time for your application has been revised to 15 working days from today's date." just wondering if this could be due to my visit visa being denied last year since they presummed i would over stay my visa or if possibly just a general email with all the apps being submitted now..'
thanks,
Lisa


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Thanks, read the changes which really don't concern me & my partner, seem to be okay with them...
> 
> Now today i got an email stating "your application requires further processing and we will make a decision on your case at the earliest opportunity. The estimated processing time for your application has been revised to 15 working days from today's date." just wondering if this could be due to my visit visa being denied last year since they presummed i would over stay my visa or if possibly just a general email with all the apps being submitted now..'
> thanks,
> Lisa


When you receive that email, it does mean they've found something they need to pay closer attention to. If they were 'over-loaded' the email would have been worded more along the lines of '...due to the high volume of applications in your category...'

Did you explain the denial in your application? They may be looking into that. Luckily your timeline has only been extended 15 business days from the date of the email, so you should know something soon-ish. If they have any questions they will contact you for answers either by further emails or telephone. So stay near your smartphone if you have one so that you can be available immediately either way. 

No smartphone? Then hover over the inbox (check it every half hour-full hour) and keep your mobile in your pocket.

Good luck, hopefully it's just the refusal/denial from last year and they will be able to clear it up quickly.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for your input, yes I didn't explain briefly and gave the refernce number from the denial. Was denied for one of my financial documents being pc print out and them saying feared I would over stay my visa so both resovled with this app...
Again thanks for your reply just being impatient..


----------



## Stressed1111 (Jun 14, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Thanks for your input, yes I didn't explain briefly and gave the refernce number from the denial. Was denied for one of my financial documents being pc print out and them saying feared I would over stay my visa so both resovled with this app...
> Again thanks for your reply just being impatient..


try to relax at least you have an idea of when you will hear something - knowing is helpful, difficult to say whether your previous refusal will make much of an impact, it would seem stupid if you are financially stable

im in the same position as you in a way, i am a financial secure sponser and would not be affected by july changes - hoping people who are just making rush application wont affect the wait time too much 

does any know if the eco reviews cases in order of the date they were send. we submitted on 30/5


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Stressed1111 said:


> ...does any know if the eco reviews cases in order of the date they were send. we submitted on 30/5


Usually, yes, applications and supporting documents are processed in order received. The application and supporting documents sets are received and put into a queue to be opened and organised according to the date received.

Then the application sets are opened and organised, and then placed into a queue (again, in order of receipt) for assignment to an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). 

Once assigned to the ECO, the 'order received' probably stops there, if, for example like the OPs situation. something comes up and the application needs more casework to reach a determination.

**The 'rush to beat the 9 July deadline' won't have much of an affect on the wait times at this point, but who knows. Either way, your application is in and awaiting determination-putting yours ahead of the rush.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Stressed1111 said:


> try to relax at least you have an idea of when you will hear something - knowing is helpful, difficult to say whether your previous refusal will make much of an impact, it would seem stupid if you are financially stable
> 
> im in the same position as you in a way, i am a financial secure sponser and would not be affected by july changes - hoping people who are just making rush application wont affect the wait time too much
> 
> does any know if the eco reviews cases in order of the date they were send. we submitted on 30/5


Thanks & just saw that I typed "didn't" rather than did breifly explain reasons for denial...
from what i understand cases are reviewed as they are received other than the priority which are done in 48 hours...
Good luck to you


----------

